# [SOLVED] Cannot access ONE website - all others OK



## Jimmplsmn

:sigh:
Forgive me for this being so long - but I wanted to get out all that I have attempted so far.
My issue in a nutshell - I cannot access zinio.com. This company is a distributor of digital editions of magazines and textbooks. I have a subscription to PCWorld that I have been able to access for better than 2 years, but lately, when I go there all I get is a "website found. Waiting for reply..." message, and there it sits for as long as I care to wait - no error messages or timeouts. At first, I thought their site was down, but after a few days, I called the company and there is no problem at their end. I thought maybe I had been leased a bum IP address, but they are not blocking me.
I have no parental control or other blocking software.

What I have done so far:
Comcast doesn't touch the issue because they are only obligated to provide access to the internet, and I have that. They did ask me to do a traceroute, and it does show the connection to zinio, which I expected, since the website is found.
My computer is the server for the rest of the family, and all the other computers get the same message, so I would think that eliminates my browser as the issue. I used both IE7 and Firefox to no avail, however.
I set zinio.com as a trusted site, and also at one point uninstalled McAfee firewall, put all security and privacy settings at zero, and still no luck.
I did connect my son's computer directly to the cable modem, and after discovery of the new network, he was able to access zinio. Thinking from that event that perhaps I needed a new IP, and since I have two network cards (one for the internet, the other for the house network), I swapped them to force Comcast to assign a new IP, but still same problem.
Interestingly enough, the IPs were very similar (first two sets the same), as opposed to the one my son's computer got, which was very different (all 4 sets were different).
I also uninstalled the network card and software, and re-installed, and that did not help either.
I try to fix my own problems, but I have run out of ideas - what am I missing here?
By the way, here is the results of traceroute and ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert zinio.com

Tracing route to zinio.com [63.110.28.21]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 7 ms 6 ms 5 ms 73.112.56.1
2 6 ms * 5 ms GE-1-37-ur01.anoka.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.87.17
6.41]
3 7 ms 8 ms * te-8-3-ur02.anoka.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.87.174
.58]
4 12 ms * 6 ms te-8-1-ur01.hamlake.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.87.1
74.62]
5 7 ms * 6 ms te-8-3-ur02.hamlake.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.87.1
74.66]
6 * 10 ms * te-2-2-ar02.roseville.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.87
.174.69]
7 26 ms 25 ms 28 ms 12.86.83.9
8 24 ms 25 ms 36 ms tbr2.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.112.70]
9 25 ms 25 ms 26 ms tbr2.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.45]
10 25 ms 24 ms 24 ms ggr3.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.123.4.249]
11 25 ms 25 ms 32 ms att-gw.chi.qwest.net [192.205.32.98]
12 32 ms 28 ms 25 ms cer-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.139.57]
13 70 ms 71 ms 69 ms svx-core-01.inet.qwest.net [67.14.32.6]
14 73 ms 73 ms 73 ms svx-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.214.118]
15 71 ms 71 ms 69 ms 65-113-99-122.dia.static.qwest.net [65.113.99.12
2]
16 71 ms * 72 ms 63.110.29.243
17 74 ms * 81 ms zinio.com [63.110.28.21]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a1d3:1720:4ede:5762%15
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 71.63.198.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.63.192.1

Ethernet adapter Family network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::55e6:a430:3ed5:eec0%8
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38e:4b1:228f:b8c0:3998
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4b1:228f:b8c0:3998%9
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:473f:c667::473f:c667
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:71.63.198.103%16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.1%13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

Since you can trace to the site, I suspect that you either have a firewall setting or an IE security setting blocking that site. That's where I'd start the quest.


----------



## Jimmplsmn

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

Hello, John, thanks for responding!

<I suspect that you either have a firewall setting or an IE security setting blocking that site>

I have searched for such settings and have found none - in fact, I even made zinio a trusted site in IE and also put their IP address range in the permitted list in the firewall software.

When that didn't work, I connected using Firefox to isolate the problem from IE and it is the same, website is found but seemingly no reply. And I have tried connecting (after uninstalling McAfee firewall and anti-virus and at the same time disabling the Windows firewall, so basically with an open pipeline to the whole world) with IE with all security and privacy settings set to zero and still no luck.

One other item to mention is that I attempted to complete a connection in "Safe Mode with Networking" and again, I was able to reach any website in the world except zinio.

I have no router or any hardware firewall. I use Internet Connection Sharing to enable the other computers in the house to connect to the internet and I can't access the site on any of them either, and that connection would not be dependent on any IE setting on my computer, but that means they all are seen to the internet as having the same IP, so thats why I wonder if that might be something worth looking into.

Many TIA for any suggestions that anyone has!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

Try searching the registry with REGEDIT for zinio.com and see if anything turns up.


----------



## NiTruS66

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

I have same problem..I have comcast too..I'm also in Minneapolis..
I can ping/tracert zinio, but cant get there through any web-browser.
it just hangs there and never loads...I can get there from work, so obviously its a comcast deal somehow =(

I can get there through anon/proxies..but i havent found one for free that lets you download..


----------



## Jimmplsmn

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

:smile: Wow, that IS interesting - if you found me here, there must be more out there. Thanks for posting.

I am leaving for a wedding in Phoenix :3angry1: (not angry - just hot) tomorrow and will be returning on Tue, so I won't be working any more on this until then, but here's an update -

I went into the registry as John suggested, and deleted any references to zinio. I also looked briefly for any policies that may be affecting the connection and didn't find any (so far) that have keys with settings other than "default". After doing that, the behavior when trying to access zinio changed slightly - from "website found. waiting for reply...." to "waiting for http://www.zinio.com/..." Not sure how much difference that makes, but even making any difference tells me that there may be a registry issue here. Still able to do a traceroute to zinio.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

Interesting. When you get back, try changing your DNS server as described here on OpenDNS and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## NiTruS66

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

nothing in registry, just 2 entries under ie7-url history.
opendns doesnt fix problem..I'm wondering if zinio.com is blocking
a block of comcast ip's?

i'm 71.63.*.* <--same as Jim

its funny how I got here: I googled the reverse lookup for zinio.com, and this was 1 of 2 entries in Google..


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

It's possible that Comcast IP's are being blocked, I have no issue getting to that site using Verizon.

Have you tried an Internet proxy server to come form somewhere else?


----------



## NiTruS66

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

I have no problem from work either...i tryed a proxy, and almost all of them are slower than snail....!! if they even work at all..but they do work, just have to find a fast one..

still, zinio.com needs to know about the ip-blocks they have in place for some reason..maybe you could notify them on our behalf? Thanks for all your help btw =)


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

Well, since we don't know that Zinio has any blocks in place yet, that would be a bit premature. :grin:


----------



## colorblindjimbo

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

try connecting to: 63.110.28.21 (this is the IP of zinio) if that works, it is a DNS problem.

and by connect I mean just put it in your browser.


----------



## NiTruS66

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

that was the first thing i tryed, hence the search on google, and how I got to this forum..


----------



## colorblindjimbo

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*



NiTruS66 said:


> that was the first thing i tryed, hence the search on google, and how I got to this forum..


what was the first thing?


----------



## NiTruS66

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

typing the ip in the addressbar..


----------



## colorblindjimbo

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*



NiTruS66 said:


> typing the ip in the addressbar..


Sorry if you already told us, but what happened when you tried putting the IP in the address bar? Did it work?


----------



## NiTruS66

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

nothing happened..just sat there the same as typing www.zinio.com..


----------



## colorblindjimbo

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

have you tried using a proxy? go to ninjaproxy.com might be some come of filter?


----------



## NiTruS66

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

yes, proxy does work...real slow, after u find one that works..
still not the point..comcast ip's need to be unblocked, so we have direct access..

if you read above, i wouldnt have to answer twice on everything..


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

I think you have determined that the IP address is blocked at Zinio, so you'll have to take it up them them.


----------



## Jimmplsmn

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

:grin::grin::grin::grin:

Hey John and all, I'm back, and thanks all for the replies! Problem has to be the IP address leased to me by Comcast - when I left, I shut down the computer and tonight, when I turned it on - well, it must have been off long enough to for them to give that bum IP address to someone else - I now have a totally new address (66.41.160.173), and now zinio works like it always used to.

I guess you can call this case closed, John.

NiTruS66 - Here is the info from ipconfig on the new Comcast lease in case you (or anyone else) is interested and needs ammo to give to Comcast to get them to assign a new address or better yet fix the old one.

Ethernet adapter Comcast:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dynex DX-E101 PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-E9-F2-07-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a1d3:1720:4ede:5762%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 66.41.160.173(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 26, 2007 11:05:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 30, 2007 11:35:46 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 66.41.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.10
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151000553
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.130
68.87.72.130
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot access ONE website - all others OK*

I suspect for some reason that particular IP address was banned. :smile:


----------

